# قريبا فى كل حمام!!!



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

_*بسم ربنا يسوع 


قريبــــــــــــــــا 

جـــــــــــــــدا 

فى كل حمام 

هو أيه بقى...؟!!!!

أستنوا هوريكم 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بس أبقوا قولولى فكرة حلوة ولا 
.
.
.
.






أيه رأيكم....:yahoo::yahoo:​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

لا ياختى مش حلوة

ناخد دووووش ازاى بقى ههههههههههه​


----------



## girl of my lord (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ههههههههههههه
ايه ده يامرمر عشان ماحدش يضيع وقت بس تصدقي تنفع في ايام الامتحانات اهو عشان مانضيعش وقت والقعده كمان تبقي مريحه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا بقى يا فراشة حلوة 
دش ايه بقى....
اكيد بعد كده هيبقى بالكمبيوتر والنت 
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
مذاكرة ايه بس يادوللى :ranting:
هى ورانا ورانا ولا ايه....
لا وانتى الصدقة علشان الواحد ميسبش المنتدى 
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل​


----------



## +مادونا+ (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## فادية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

اهو دا الي ناقص :ranting:
عشان الادمان يبقى    29ساعه قي اليوم :smil13:​


----------



## K A T Y (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

_*هههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*دا بقي علشان الخمس دقايق اللي واحد بيقوم فيهم من الكمبيوتر والنت *_​ 
_*ميضيعهومش فكرة حلوة يا مرمر*_​ 
*ولا دا علي اساس ان احنا بيزنس ومن*​


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

هههههههههههههههههه
كده يعنى هنقضيها نت طول اليوووووووووم

اللى يرحمك يانظرى
كنت بقوم اريح شويه من الكمبيوتر

دبوقت مفيش مفر
ورايا ورايا فى كل مكااااااااااااان :t33:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



+مادونا+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى ميرسى ياقمر



شكرا لمرورك يامادونا ونورتى يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



فادية قال:


> اهو دا الي ناقص :ranting:
> عشان الادمان يبقى    29ساعه قي اليوم :smil13:​



هههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة انا بعمل مجاهدة على تقدم منتدانا يا فادية :ura1::ura1:
شكرا للمرور ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*دا بقي علشان الخمس دقايق اللي واحد بيقوم فيهم من الكمبيوتر والنت *_​
> _*ميضيعهومش فكرة حلوة يا مرمر*_​
> *ولا دا علي اساس ان احنا بيزنس ومن*​



هههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا يا كاتى فى الخمس دقايق دول بيتولد كام انسان :act31:
والوقت من دهب انتى مش عارفة قيمة الخمس دقايق دول هههههههههه
ايوة طبعا احنا بيسبس ومن ههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا كاتى ونورتى ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> كده يعنى هنقضيها نت طول اليوووووووووم
> 
> اللى يرحمك يانظرى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انتى بتلحقى تريحى يا تويتى 
الله يرحمه ياستى ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حماااااااااام فووووول اوبشن 

هههههههههه​


----------



## peter_1991 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

المهم الحاجة تبئى  ضد المية ههههههههههههههههههه
جميل يا مرمر و ربنا يعوضك
:big35:​


----------



## gift (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

يا سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## mina1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

*فكرة حلوة
الواحد لقى مكان يفتح فيه مكتب
هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حماااااااااام فووووول اوبشن
> 
> هههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههه
ومش اى اوبشن ياروكى 
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



peter_1991 قال:


> المهم الحاجة تبئى  ضد المية ههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل يا مرمر و ربنا يعوضك
> :big35:​



اه طبعا ضد الميه هو احنا بنلعب ولا ايه 
ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



gift قال:


> يا سلاااااااااااااااااام



شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



mina1 قال:


> *فكرة حلوة
> الواحد لقى مكان يفتح فيه مكتب
> هههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفة​*



ههههههههههههههه
مكتب ولا كل المكاتب 
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت​


----------



## muheb (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ده لمدمنين الكبيوتر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يامحب ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## assyrian girl (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

*hahahah its not good idea lol thx alot for the picture lol*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



			
				;578521 قال:
			
		

> *hahahah its not good idea lol thx alot for the picture lol*



ميرسى لمرورك assyrian girl
ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

الوقت من ذهب    والراحة حلوة كتير
بس ابقو حطو معطر علشان الريحة
هههههههههه
ولسة يا ما هنشوف


----------



## naderr (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

جميله
تيقى الحياه نت فى نت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> الوقت من ذهب    والراحة حلوة كتير
> بس ابقو حطو معطر علشان الريحة
> هههههههههه
> ولسة يا ما هنشوف



ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا المعطر ده حاجة اساسية 
ميرسى لمرورك يامرمورة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



naderr قال:


> جميله
> تيقى الحياه نت فى نت



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## fayse_f (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ولكن يا اخت مريم ده دعوه لترك المنتدي مش معقول يعني مثلا مثلا اكتب وارد علي الزملاء وانا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولا ايه رئيك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع جميل لكن الموضع   مش معقول ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



fayse_f قال:


> ولكن يا اخت مريم ده دعوه لترك المنتدي مش معقول يعني مثلا مثلا اكتب وارد علي الزملاء وانا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ولا ايه رئيك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع جميل لكن الموضع   مش معقول ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الرب يباركك



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
لا تعلـــــيق 
اه صحيح انا مش اسمى مريم :smile01​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

_*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ما في صورة مش امبيني يلا مش مشكلة انشالله بتبين على كل حال شكرا مع انو كنت حابي اشوف الصورة واعع


----------



## wawa_smsm (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ده ايه ده بقى  :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
شغل عفاريييييييييييييييييييييييييت....!

بس للأسف مش هتنفع على الحمام بتاعى , لأنه صغير. :smil15:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده نزل مصر ولا لسه 
هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع رائع يامرمر 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



eman88 قال:


> ما في صورة مش امبيني يلا مش مشكلة انشالله بتبين على كل حال شكرا مع انو كنت حابي اشوف الصورة واعع



متزعليش يا قمر 
أنا نزلت رابط الصورة من اول وجديد وكده هى هتظهر عندك 
وميرسى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ده ايه ده بقى  :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> شغل عفاريييييييييييييييييييييييييت....!
> 
> بس للأسف مش هتنفع على الحمام بتاعى , لأنه صغير. :smil15:
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
متعملهاش حجة يا خويا 
لو عيزه كبر الحمام بتاعكو شوية 
ولو ان انا رأيى ان الحمام ده عايز يتعمل فى شقة لوحده 
يعنى الشقة كلها تبقى حمام :t13: هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



kokoman قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده نزل مصر ولا لسه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع رائع يامرمر
> مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع ​*



هههههههههههههههههههه
فى الخطية الخمسينية اللى جايه 
انشاء الله ياكوكو هيكون نزل مصر
تحب احجزلك واحد :fun_lol: هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## تونى 2010 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ده حمام ده وله مكتب مراجعه


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى
بئى الشوية الى الواحد يريح نفسه من الكمبيوتر فيهم يلائيه وراه
ومن معرفتى لمرمر 
شكلها كدى تجربة شخصية*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

:t32:





جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليكى
> بئى الشوية الى الواحد يريح نفسه من الكمبيوتر فيهم يلائيه وراه
> ومن معرفتى لمرمر
> شكلها كدى تجربة شخصية*



ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى سهلة 
وبعدين هو انتى تطولى الاختراع ده :t32:
أجرررررى بقى ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

حماااااااام جميل ينفع فعلا ​


----------



## cuteledia (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

:new6:  :new6:

*جمييييييييييييلة اوي يا مرمر  اهو توفير للوقت بردو
يسوع يباركك يا قمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حماااااااام جميل ينفع فعلا ​



اااااه مانا عارفة انه ينفع :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



cuteledia قال:


> :new6:  :new6:
> 
> *جمييييييييييييلة اوي يا مرمر  اهو توفير للوقت بردو
> يسوع يباركك يا قمر*



شكرا ليكى حبيبتى واوعدك لما ينزل هجبلك واحد هدية :hlp: ههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

اهو دا الي ناقص 
عشان الادمان يبقى 29ساعه قي اليوم​


----------



## نسيم الصباح (24 يونيو 2008)

خخخخ ده اخرة ادمان النت هههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

*تصدقى فكرة حلوة موووووووووووووووت
كنت بعول هم الموضوع ده يامرمر 
مرسية ياعمرى حلتهولى *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> اهو دا الي ناقص
> عشان الادمان يبقى 29ساعه قي اليوم​



هههههههههههههههه شكرا ليك يا امجد ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



نسيم الصباح قال:


> خخخخ ده اخرة ادمان النت هههه



شكرا ليك يا نسيم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *تصدقى فكرة حلوة موووووووووووووووت
> كنت بعول هم الموضوع ده يامرمر
> مرسية ياعمرى حلتهولى *



ااااااااااى خدمة يا انجى ياختى :smil16:

اوعدك اول ماينزل ليك واحد هدية :hlp:​


----------



## beso0o (26 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده بجد
ههههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى ليكى ​*


----------



## totty (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه بجد يا مرمر​


----------



## kokielpop (26 يونيو 2008)

*هههههههههههههه 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## i'm christian (26 يونيو 2008)

*يا حرااااااااااااااام
كل ده بسبب الزياده السكانيه
وازمه الاسكان ؟؟؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



beso0o قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده بجد
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى ​*



شكراااااااا ليك يا بيسو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



totty قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه بجد يا مرمر​



اااااااى خدمة يا توتى :smil16: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*



العفووووو يا كوكى  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قريبا فى كل حمام!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *يا حرااااااااااااااام
> كل ده بسبب الزياده السكانيه
> وازمه الاسكان ؟؟؟​*



ههههههههههههه لا مش للدرجة دى يعنى :t9:​


----------

